# New Catfish Hole?



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I live in 290 Cypress area and I used to take my daughter catfishing at a pay pond at spring cypres and 290, but the closed down.

Does anyobdy know of another one? She is 3 so I would like to find another cookie cutter pond that stock cats, not roughing it.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure that someone here can help. I wish I could. I take my kids to the power plant where I work when we want to catch a mess of fish. There's so much pollution in the river (from days gone by when dumping was legal) that we're advised not to eat the fish... kepone, PCB's and Mercury levels in the fish are above what the EPA recommends for human consumption.... which is a real drag because you can catch a catfish on almost every cast... We've caught 50-60 fish in a little over three hours... that's with dad baitin' and tendin' three or four rods, letting the little guys haul 'em in... it doesn't take long to fill a cooler at that rate, and the kids love the fishing to death... I hope you find a good spot to replace your old fishin' hole soon... fast action is what keeps the little catmen and catwomen comin' back for more, and the fried fish is some kind of good too....

<><


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

I hear that if you have little ones, people with ponds are more likely to let you go fish in them. Just be sure to tell them you will release the fish unless they say otherwise.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

BARBQ said:


> I live in 290 Cypress area and I used to take my daughter catfishing at a pay pond at spring cypres and 290, but the closed down.
> 
> Does anyobdy know of another one? She is 3 so I would like to find another cookie cutter pond that stock cats, not roughing it.


BBQ...I hate to hear that. My son caught his first catfish there?:frown:


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I know me too. My daughter caught her first fish there too. It was a monster Cat too. 4.8 Lbs. I made them weigh it. Here is the pic


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

BARBQ:

That's awesome. Why did they close? What are they doing with the pond now?


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

*Old Catfish Hole*

TxPalerider

I believe that catfish pond is part of the same group that have three ponds (side by side) over on Hy.59 South right before Rosenberg I thought it had closed too..Found they now only open only on saturday & sunday when I called the phone number on the door sign..See if you pond is open on Sat & Sun..If not ya might try the one over here but would be a long drive for ya..

frank


----------



## cougar (Jun 15, 2004)

I heard the owners were trying to sell the place. Had a number of offers come and go... Plan is for a KMart or somethign right behind it. Would seem funny if there was a fishin hole in the K Mart parking lot....


I now go to Alvin to do my catfishin with kids. It's a hike, but the facilities are much nicer- clean restrooms, 3 sand boxes for kids, nets, pliers, benches with covers, etc... It is husband/wife owned and operated (side business) so his hours vary. Sometimes only weekends... It's Fishermans Paradise on 35.


----------



## TEX57 (May 23, 2004)

The road is closed, it is being rebuilt from 290 to old 290. I do remember seeing a pond on 290 around hempstead and seems like there is one on 45 north of Willis. I don't know if they are still open or how they compare.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah the are rebuilding the road that is in front of the pond on 290 and cypress rosehill rd. Local rumor is Lowes has purchased the land in competition with Home Depot for all the business out from Hempstead, Fairfield and the new huge development supposed to be from Hockly Rd to Barker Cypress to nearly FM529 that is supposed to make Fairfield look tiny!

Barbq, I ocassionally get my catfish fix in Cypress Creek and some local ponds within a few miles of the place. not eating stock but still great to feel a tug on the line.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Cypress Creek? Where?

Yeah I heard the same thing. Loews bought the land. I heard they got offered alot for the land. 

Man what a fix, sainin' catfish every day wednsday through sunday, smellin catfish in the sun, liver and seeing all the locals bring there kids fishing every day for the first time. 

It must have been a whole lotta money to buy that out.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

I used to live off of Huffmeister and would take my grandmother to the christmas tree farm off of 290 going toward Hempstead. They have 2 catfish ponds that are pay for what you catch.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

There is a Machac catfish pond/lake about 15-20 minutes up the road on 290. you will see it on the right had side before you get to hwy 6 (headed toward Bryan). i have not fished there but it is set up really nice..


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

*progress*

Sorry to hear the hole has closed :cloud: , my kids used to fish there. Don't they call this "progress" ? I think I used to like Lowe's :work:


----------

